# [CLOSED] wusb300n (netmw245) driver on ndiswrapper not worki

## oscurochu

I installed the ndiswrapper during the install of Gentoo, since I rely on wireless internet. I added ndiswrapper to kernel modules to be loaded on startup, did "modprobe ndiswrapper." I have compiled the kernel with "genkernel all," if that might help

All the intructions of read about setting up wireless networks on gentoo completely confused me. I have an unsecured wireless network, with DHCP disabled (it only allows the MAC addresses to connect that i specified) and static IPs on all computers in the house.

I have not configured /etc/net, cause i dont know how (or where that file is). lol

ndiswrapper -m

```
module configuration already contains alias directive
```

ndiswrapper -l

```
netmw245 : driver installed
```

iwconfig

```
lo no wireless extensions.

eth0 no wireless extensions
```

ifconfig shows only "lo"

unrelated question: links (text browser) worked in the chrooted environment, but not it doesnt.

links

```
-bash: links: command not found
```

Last edited by oscurochu on Wed Aug 05, 2009 4:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mike Hunt

Please post the output of  lspci - emerge pciutils if you don't have it.

Also look here for some ideas -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-125627-highlight-wusb300n.html

To have links you need to emerge it

```
emerge -av links
```

----------

## oscurochu

It's gonna be kinda hard to do any of that since I dont have internet hooked up yet.  :Sad:  I don't have a crossover cable either nor the tools to make one

----------

## Mike Hunt

I think I saw in your other thread that you also have ubuntu installed on the same computer, is that correct or am I mistaken?

----------

## oscurochu

yes, should i boot into ubuntu to finish configuring my network?

----------

## Mike Hunt

 *oscurochu wrote:*   

> yes, should i boot into ubuntu to finish configuring my network?

 

If you have networking in your ubuntu, you can boot ubuntu and mount your Gentoo partition, run these

```
# env -i HOME=$HOME TERM=$TERM chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# /usr/sbin/env-update

# source /etc/profile

```

Then you should be able to finish configuring your network.  The link in my previous post should help a lot.

This one -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-125627-highlight-wusb300n.html

----------

## oscurochu

is the "wireless-tools" package necessary to get my card working? or is there a more default way of configuring my card?

I have already attempted that howto page. I followed that whole tutorial, except I missed a few parts. I didnt install wireless-tools because I thought it wasn't necessary. This is what I missed:

```
#iwconfig wlan0 essid <essid>

#ifconfig wlan0 up

#dhcpcd wlan0 
```

When I run "ndiswrapper -l" however, it doesnt say that my card is even present, it just says its installed. What do I do about this?

lspci

```
pcilib: Cannot open /proc/bus/pci

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a2)

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 1 (rev a2)

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 5 (rev a2)

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 4 (rev a2)

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 3 (rev a2)

00:00.7 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 2 (rev a2)

00:02.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 [GeForce 6150 LE] (rev a2)

00:09.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:0a.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 LPC Bridge (rev a3)

00:0a.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP51 SMBus (rev a3)

00:0a.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a3)

00:0b.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:0b.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:0d.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 IDE (rev a1)

00:0e.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev a1)

00:0f.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev a1)

00:10.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:14.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

```

----------

## Mike Hunt

 *oscurochu wrote:*   

> is the "wireless-tools" package necessary to get my card working? or is there a more default way of configuring my card?

 

I never did this ndiswrapper before, but I suspect that you need to emerge net-wireless/wireless-tools and net-wireless/ndiswrapper. I'm sure someone with experience will jump in here to help.   :Razz: 

When you mounted your Gentoo partition from ubuntu did you remember to also mount /proc and /dev?

```
# mount -t proc proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

# mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev
```

----------

## oscurochu

I did for the installation, but just now, no. What is it used for?Last edited by oscurochu on Mon Aug 03, 2009 6:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cach0rr0

if you do lspci -v within Ubuntu, it should show you which driver Ubuntu is using for your card, so we can be certain

From there we should be able to give you a better idea on what to do.

----------

## Mike Hunt

 *oscurochu wrote:*   

> I did for the installation, but just now, no.

 

I think you would need to.  Type exit and start over mount and chroot.   :Razz: 

And while your exited, check your ubuntu lspci as cach0rr0 suggests.

----------

## oscurochu

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> if you do lspci -v within Ubuntu, it should show you which driver Ubuntu is using for your card, so we can be certain
> 
> From there we should be able to give you a better idea on what to do.

 

Nope, it's not there either. It's all nVidia related. The driver I used to install the card on Ubuntu is the same driver Im trying to install on Gentoo. I don't understand why it's so much more complicated on Gentoo. Ubuntu was a breeze. I didn't even need a howto.   :Confused: 

Why can't I do modprobe in a chroot environment?

I compared Ubuntu's settings for ndiswrapper and Gentoo's settings (/etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper.conf).

Gentoo's looked like this

```
alias wlan0 ndiswrapper
```

While Ubuntu's looks like this:

```
alias usb:v13B1p0029d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip* ndiswrapper
```

I have tried using Ubuntu's configuration, and there is only one noticable difference. When using Gentoo's configuration, my wireless card's lights do not turn on, only the power light turns on. When using Ubuntu's configuration, the lights turn on when booting Gentoo. Nothing else changes. Gentoo still doesn't recognize my wireless card. It doesn't say the device is present (ndiswrapper -l), and it doesnt show up in iwconfig.

I thought wireless was hard to configure on Debian. This is a LOT more frustrating. On Debian, it worked, but everything had to be done in configuration files (because I need a static IP). This is a big con because I tried it on my laptop, which means I have to change my configuration files everytime I leave the house just to get wireless. I've never been a big fan of Debian, I've always had trouble with it. I definitely wouldn't be installing Gentoo on my laptop until I'm comfortable with it on my desktop so I don't have the same problem I had with Debian on my laptop.

----------

## oscurochu

I have given up on this problem. I just ordered the WUSB54GC, because I've done some researching and this card is known to work. I think I even seen somewhere that there are even supported open source drivers for this card. I am selling my WUSB300N as soon as I get my new one.

----------

